# Remotezugriff auf Beckhoff PLC



## MarkusP (5 Februar 2008)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe ein aktuelles Thema aus dem Simatic Forum aufgegriffen und habe eigentlich das gleiche Problem. (aber halt nicht Simatic)
Das neue Thema habe ich nur erstellt, um mich nicht mit meinem Problem  beim Thread unter SIMATIC ranzuhängen, und dort ist es sicher sowieso wieder etwas ein bisschen anders...

Ich möchte über VPN auf eine Beckhoff PLC zugreifen. (z.B. CX1020) Obwohl alle (von Beckhoff angegebenen) Ports offen sind, kann keine Verbindung aufgebaut werden. Ich kann zwar nach dem Zielsystem suchen, nach Eingabe der IP-Adresse der PLC scheint diese dann auch auf, jedoch bei <Route hinzufügen> kommt dann immer wieder eine Fehlermeldung. Egal ob als Adresseninfo <Name> oder <IP-Adresse> versucht wird. Wenn man sich dann über Cerhost die PLC anschaut, kann man jedoch sehen, dass der Ferwartungs-PC bereits im AMS-Router eingetragen wurde.

Muss, wie im Simatic Forum erwähnt, auf BRIDGING umgeschaltet werden, oder fehlen nur noch weitere Port-Freigaben?

Das Hauptproblem ist, dass die Netzwerke und VPN-Zugänge zumeist vom Kunden bzw. externen Netzwerkbetreuern verwaltet werden, und die machen einem das Netz (verständlicherweise) nicht voll auf.

Da ich netzwerkmäßig nicht sehr sattelfest bin, tue ich mir schwer, den Netzwerkbetreuern zu sagen, woran es noch liegen könnte. (sie hätten eh' ein offenes Ohr für mich)

Vielleicht hat jemand einen Rat für mich.

Schönen Faschingsausklang noch und liebe Grüße an alle Forenmitglieder.


----------



## ge_org (5 Februar 2008)

Ich hatte mal Zugriff von ausserhalb auf einen Rechner per VNC im Firmennetzwerk, dieser war mit einem CX1000 verbunden. Habe dann auf diesem Rechner über vnc TwinCat installiert, dann hatte ich Zugriff wie wenn ich direkt am CX1000 gesessen wäre (bißchen zeitverzögert, aber war in Ordnung). Vorteil war, dass immer die aktuelle Software im Haus war (also sprich dort wo der CX1000 war).
mmhm, dieser Text ist verdammt undeutlich formuliert, morgen wäre er besser formuliert worden, aber heute ist nicht morgen, und dass er morgen verständlicher geworden wäre kann ich nur vermuten.

Georg


----------



## trinitaucher (6 Februar 2008)

MarkusP schrieb:


> Ich möchte über VPN auf eine Beckhoff PLC zugreifen. (z.B. CX1020) Obwohl alle (von Beckhoff angegebenen) Ports offen sind, kann keine Verbindung aufgebaut werden. Ich kann zwar nach dem Zielsystem suchen, nach Eingabe der IP-Adresse der PLC scheint diese dann auch auf, jedoch bei <Route hinzufügen> kommt dann immer wieder eine Fehlermeldung. Egal ob als Adresseninfo <Name> oder <IP-Adresse> versucht wird. Wenn man sich dann über Cerhost die PLC anschaut, kann man jedoch sehen, dass der Ferwartungs-PC bereits im AMS-Router eingetragen wurde.


Als IP-Adresse beim suchen des CX wird auch wirklich die VPN-IP-Adresse genutzt? Es können nämlich die ADS-Geräte sowohl auf der IP-Adresse des lokalen Netzwerks, als auch auf der im VPN vergebenen IP antworten!!! Beim VPN müssen also bei PC und bei CX die VPN-IPs als Route eingetragen sein.

Es gibt eine Möglichkeit, die Routeneinträge über die Windows-Registry zu kontrollieren. Schau mal hier:
http://infosys.beckhoff.com/index.p...moteaccess_sample_adsroutingviagatewaypc.html
Du kannst die Routen auch komplett über die Registry eintragen.

Und: der CX muss als Standard-Gateway in der Netzwerkeinstellung am besten den anderen VPN-Teilnehmer eingetragen haben.
Sind in Windows die Einstellungen für's Routing auch aktiv? Bei CE-Geräten von Beckhoff gibt's glaub ich ne Option "Enabel Rounting" in der CX-Konfig

Ach ja: Ping mal die Systeme, sowohl vom CX aus (mit CERHOST), als auch vom PC.


----------



## MarkusP (8 Februar 2008)

Erstmals vielen Dank für die Antwort!



> Als IP-Adresse beim suchen des CX wird auch wirklich die VPN-IP-Adresse genutzt? Es können nämlich die ADS-Geräte sowohl auf der IP-Adresse des lokalen Netzwerks, als auch auf der im VPN vergebenen IP antworten!!! Beim VPN müssen also bei PC und bei CX die VPN-IPs als Route eingetragen sein.


 
Da ich leider netzwerktechnisch nicht so bewandert bin, was ist die VPN-IP Adresse? Der Dialog ROUTE ZUFÜGEN im TwinCAT Systemmanager trägt beim CX meine IP-Adresse des Ethernetadapters ein. (das würde heissen, der CX hat mich und meine IP-Adresse "erkannt") Und das funktioniert bei einigen Anlagen auch. Welche Adresse müsste bei mir für das Gerät eingetragen sein? 
Ich habe Anlagen, wo ich mich über VPN mit der SPS mit den gleichen Einstellungen, als wie wenn ich direkt am CX angesteckt bin, verbinden kann. (das glaube ich wäre auch der Sinn)

Alles nicht ganz so einfach. Mein Support weiß auch keinen wirklichen Rat.

Guten Aben und LG.


----------



## ette (30 Juli 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe das gleiche Problem. Hast Du inzwischen eine Lösung gefunden.

Danke für deine Hilfe.

Ette


----------



## MarkusP (30 Juli 2009)

*Unser Problem ist gelöst*

Hi,

ja, bei uns war das Problem, dass das Netzwerk NAT verwendete, dann muss beim CX1020 händisch diese NAT-IP eingetragen werden und eben nicht die, der Add-Route Dialog eintragen würde. Nun funktioniert es bestens. Vielleicht hast Du ja ein ähnliches Problem.

Wenn das nicht Dein Problem ist, kannst Du mit mir Kontakt aufnehmen, vielleicht können wir Dir weiterhelfen.

Schönen Abend!


----------



## ette (31 Juli 2009)

Hi nochmal,

Danke nochmal für den Tip.
Bei mir war es zwar nicht VPN-IP, die ich zugiewiesen bekam(die wurde richtig vom AMS Router erkannt mit add route), aber der Tip war schon mal hilfreich.

Durch Installation eines Netzwerksniffers auf dem Remote-PC konnte ich erkennen, mit welcher IP sich VNC verbunden hatte.
Diese IP habe ich dann manuell in den AMS Router eingetragen.
Jetzt funktioniert es auch einwandfrei.
:-D


----------

